# P45 & PM45 ?'s



## WatchTimes (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi
Considering getting one but I have a few ?s before I can really decide
& I hope there are some people here with both the P45 and PM45

1) Is the PM45 too big for pocket carry in jeans (I suspect it is but it never hurts to ask)

2) Why would you get one over the other?

I was really thinking about getting the PM45 but I think its too big to carry in jeans (sure probably
fine for dress pants, cargo etc)

So, if the PM is too big for jeans pockets can anyone give me a reason to get the PM over the P?

This is being bought for a backup gun and off duty carry. I am not buying this as a range toy
so a little extra recoil etc is not going to scare me away.

Thanks!
I look forward to everyones help and opinions


----------



## jgates69 (Jan 3, 2009)

I do carry the PM45 in Jeans using a Remora holster. The remora holster masks the gun and yet allows it to be drawn with the holster staying in the pocket. Re-holster is not quite as easy. Drawing the weapon requires just a little bit of practice as instead of pulling straight up and out, it needs to be tilted forward just a bit and bring the butt end out first. Is why I personally chose the PM over the P model. I have too big a spare tire around the middle to comfortably carry anywhere on waist. Cargo jeans work great also. A vest EVERYDAY was just not practical.


----------



## WatchTimes (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

